
TikTok Admits It Suppressed Videos by Disabled, Queer, and Fat Creators - doener
https://slate.com/technology/2019/12/tiktok-disabled-users-videos-suppressed.html
======
ReptileMan
Not as bad as it sounds. TikTok tried to create somewhat of a safe space and
it backfired.

~~~
afiori
That is the other direction; they were not trying to create a safe space, they
accepted their own platform as toxic and tried to protect vulnerable
individuals by excluding them.

I am not saying that there should be a mob with pitchforks, but it is surely a
backward way to handle the problem; it is like saying "If we forbid employing
women then we have no maternity leave problem"

------
100011
as opposed to western social media promoting it. hard choice.

~~~
Fjolsvith
At least with the Western media, a person has the choice as to whether he/she
wants to view the content.

